# Beard/Taurasi



## mystics_rock (May 6, 2003)

Who would you pick if you had next years #1 draft pick?


----------



## mystics_rock (May 6, 2003)

I picked DT because I think she has the ability to make a team with nothing into a team with something. Like last year, she had to be the team leader since "big four" were no longer around and she still led her team to a National Championship. She also makes some of the most impossible shots!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mystics_rock</b>!
> She also makes some of the most impossible shots!


That half court shot against Tennessee was amazing. She gets my vote


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

D gets my vote. I love Beard's play, she is outstanding. But D is a winner. She does what it takes to win. That is something EXTREMELY special. I think Beard is more athletic but... D's just a winner.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

D's gonna be the number one pick next season..Beard is good and everything it just that D's is special and not many player like her come around..only once in a couple draft..


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Yall trippin Alana Beard is way better than Diana Turachi. Alana is a winner too.


----------



## bandanaman1998 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Yall trippin Alana Beard is way better than Diana Turachi. Alana is a winner too.


You should try following what's been going on in the ncaa before posting something like this.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

I do follow what's is going on in the NCAA fool.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> I do follow what's is going on in the NCAA fool.


UCONN won the championship two years in a row


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

I know but does that mean that Alana isn't a winner?


----------



## bandanaman1998 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> I know but does that mean that Alana isn't a winner?


No, it means you can't use it as a reason why she's better than Taurasi.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> I do follow what's is going on in the NCAA fool.


Bunk - no need to call someone a fool. I think the point about D being a winner is the 2 championships and the record UCONN has had since she has been there. Beard is one of my favorite players. I love her Defense and she has some sweet moves. But there is something about Diana that makes her a champion which is why I would go with her even though Alana is probably a superior athlete.


----------

